# I need sensible advise



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tomorrow is my little girl's birthday. I took her out on the town today, but it was a bust. But, before we left home I could not find her pretty lead. We didn't have any fun. When we got home, I started looking online for a new harness and lead for her. Okay, you know what happened. I found Susan Lanci. Yep. This is the one I want, but in Tiffy blue.

Susan Lanci's Nouveau BowTinkie Dog Harness

So, this harness and a plain matching lead is over $100...over. It would be so pretty on my angel, but in a way, I think it is foolish, but it would be so pretty. Money is always an issue, but I do spurge on really pretty things.

So, vote. I will heed your advise.
I can't figure out how to do a poll, so I'll just have to count your votes.Voting ends tomorrow morning, when I will either buy it or find something practical for $27.00.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh this is hard. That lead is lovely. I would have to pass but then money is a VERY big issue right now. Buuuutttt if i had it i would get it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

dragonsdawn said:


> Oh this is hard. That lead is lovely. I would have to pass but then money is a VERY big issue right now. Buuuutttt if i had it i would get it.


Cindy, I am sending you a great big kiss...you are no help at all.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm too practical, if money is an issue then I say no. You could also wait a few days and then go back to the idea, and see if you really want it. Or you could let your little girl decide, one bark for yes, 2 for no. ; )


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

As lovely as this is, I would not be able to make such a costly choice. There are simply too many other things that we could do with that amount of money. I bet you could find another way to spoil your sweet baby  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would buy it. I don't spend a lot on travel, or expensive cars or even clothes for myself(my job doesn't require anything that isn't spit up proof) but if I really want something that is expensive, I'll buy it. I don't waste my money, but sometimes I'll splurge a little.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I would buy it. I don't spend a lot on travel, or expensive cars or even clothes for myself(my job doesn't require anything that isn't spit up proof) but if I really want something that is expensive, I'll buy it. I don't waste my money, but sometimes I'll splurge a little.


But....I wouldn't tell Den! He is complaining about the trash bill right now!! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> But....I wouldn't tell Den! He is complaining about the trash bill right now!! LOL


Oh right. I made the mistake of asking Alan...he suggested that I spend the money on Lise Charmel lingerie for myself...I mean for him. He'd tie a rope around her neck.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie, i found it on Doggie Couture Nouveau Bow Tinkie Harness in Tiffi Blue and i received an email that from today until midnight Wednesday you can get 25% off with the coupon code: *FALL* so that would help with the price if you do decide to get it. Oh and it qualifies for free shipping.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm ... sensible advice, huh? LOL

If it makes sense to you ... then buy it. :innocent: It's cute. And, if YOU love it and can afford it ... then buy it and enjoy it. I doubt it matters to beautiful MiMi. However, I am sure Mimi wants to please her Mommy and would do anything to see her happy. 

Oh, dear ... on another note I think I was supposed to phone you after Kerry left!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh a coupon code and free shipping? See now, that changes everything!!! Game on....order away! Seriously, I am frugal girl that finds it very hard to resist a discount on anything fabulous  .


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

If I wanted it, I would buy it, but you asked for sensible advise so maybe something for 27.00 is the sensible choice. Oh I know I'm no help.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Sylie it's a tough one. If it were me and I didn't have a pup that considers leads a chew toy then I might get it but at the moment I wouldn't. I think it depends on you and your circumstances if you can really afford it or not only you know that. I say if you've really thought about it then go with what you think.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylvie, think of it this way ... you have All Clad pans that you will probably never ever have to replace so take the money that you've saved on that investment and buy the harness and lead. Take advantage of the coupon code and free shipping and think of this purchase as more money saved! :innocent:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylvia......go for it! It's beautiful and it is her birthday! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I love, love, love Susan Lanci stuff! It's beautiful but yes, VERY pricey! Hmm...I'm no help in making a "sensible" decision...I say go for it  I know Crystal carries these and we get our SM discount too...so check out her site too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MaryH said:


> Sylvie, think of it this way ... you have All Clad pans that you will probably never ever have to replace so take the money that you've saved on that investment and buy the harness and lead. Take advantage of the coupon code and free shipping and think of this purchase as more money saved! :innocent:


You know I love you because you are so logical.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hmmm ... sensible advice, huh? LOL
> 
> If it makes sense to you ... then buy it. :innocent: It's cute. And, if YOU love it and can afford it ... then buy it and enjoy it. I doubt it matters to beautiful MiMi. However, I am sure Mimi wants to please her Mommy and would do anything to see her happy.
> 
> Oh, dear ... on another note I think I was supposed to phone you after Kerry left!


I don't know what I can afford. I can afford a fancy harness and leash, fine sheets, nice undies..but I can't afford to buy a house????? 

I know MiMi doesn't care. I know that all of us Malt moms who buy fancy stuff for our dogs are really buying pretty self for our selves.

I am always in conflict. 1. Live, love, laugh and be happy.
2. Conserve, evolve, do better.

Yep, I'm off to buy that with coupon code....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Sylie, i found it on Doggie Couture Nouveau Bow Tinkie Harness in Tiffi Blue and i received an email that from today until midnight Wednesday you can get 25% off with the coupon code: *FALL* so that would help with the price if you do decide to get it. Oh and it qualifies for free shipping.


Thank you girlfriend. With the 25% off it doesn't qualify for free shipping because it is less than $99. If shipping is reasonalbe...yipee:chili::chili::chilir maybe I can find something for SSbud. Hmmm?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Thank you girlfriend. With the 25% off it doesn't qualify for free shipping because it is less than $99. If shipping is reasonalbe...yipee:chili::chili::chilir maybe I can find something for SSbud. Hmmm?



Your welcome!  If i remember correctly shipping is very reasonable or like you said maybe you could find something for your SS buddy. :aktion033:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Ya know if I didn't have Roo's vet bills, the boys would have some fancy stuff, too! But maybe me first LOL


----------



## YellowBird (Aug 20, 2012)

I say, so long as money really isnt a huge issue, buy it. I went out and just spent $300 on a new Coach purse for myself, and that stupid purse makes me so happy every time I look at it! I made the big jump on that purse because of a coupon I recieved. If this lead/harness are going to make you happy, then do it! Everyone should be able to splurge on themselves/their pets sometimes, especially if there is a coupon to sweeten the deal!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

If I really really wanted it and had the money, I would buy it. But have you thought about buying something similar and then buying grosgrain ribbon in that color (or contrasting color) and make a bow to go on it and buy some crystals to glue on the center?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Leila'sMommy said:


> If I really really wanted it and had the money, I would buy it. But have you thought about buying something similar and then buying grosgrain ribbon in that color (or contrasting color) and make a bow to go on it and buy some crystals to glue on the center?


That is what I would have done when I was younger.Now, I just never manage to get around to it. I have two things I bought like two months ago that i have not gotten around to hemming. 

I am going to consider all your advise...and especially your coupon codes and decide tomorrow. You know I am leaning towards the live, love, laugh and be happy train of thought.:blush:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My sensible advice....

It sounds like you already have your heart set on that harness.... so anything else you get won't make you happy. You will look at it and wish you got the one you wanted.

Mimi is full grown so it's not like she will grow out of it in a few months.... so it should last a long while.

Get it with the coupon....


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, it sure is cute!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sylvia, when Tucker is full grown I'm going to get him a Susan Lanci set, collar, harness and leash, and I'm sure it will be well over $100. If you like it, and can do it, I say go for it


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I say wait and see how you feel about it tomorrow. If you still want it then, then go for it. You will love it. I like getting quality pieces in the things I use a lot. It gives you pleasure every time you take it out. Only you know if you could or should afford it.  I often sleep on purchases and then see. Better post pics. if you get it though  oh and yes it is her birthday, but you are also celebrating the day she was born to be with you. So it's your bday too LOL


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

I say.....get the red with the cheetah print bow! Lol so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

courtney d'anne said:


> I say.....get the red with the cheetah print bow! Lol so I can live vicariously through you


Oh I* love* that! I just isn't my Meemer. She is more of a refined kind of Tiffy girl.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't. I can't justify spending that much on a harness and lead.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to sleep on it. I am going to consider all your sage advise. I am going to consider a 25% discount. I am going to look at something more simple. Thank you, my dear friends...it is so good to hear differing ideas and opinions.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a toughie, I've found myself in the same situation many times. I would suggest waiting a bit.. unless that coupon really makes the price more reasonable for you and you feel like it's justified. If you're unsure, I think you should wait a bit and think it over more. I think at the moment when us females find something really pretty we love, we're in that "OMG I must get it NOW" moment, kind of like the "honey moon" stage in a relationship where everything looks perfect and exciting, and if you let it pass you are able to think more reasonably with yourself and your circumstances.
I'm pretty sure there will probably be another coupon offer or sale the closer we get to Christmas, but I may be wrong.

Months ago I really wanted to get Cici a stroller, like I was going crazy searching online for the perfect stroller, and I wanted to get one right away, but they were over $100. Then I went on a rage and just went to petsmart and bought one; I returned it the next day when I calmed down a bit from the excitement. It was hard, but I kept telling myself to wait for a cheap one. Well, three weeks later I got her a really nice used one for $30.
And just a few weeks ago I became obsessed with the Buddy Harnesses ($59+shipping+lead), I was so close to just purchasing it online, but three days later I found out a local boutique was going to start carrying them soon, so now I'm going to wait and that way I will make sure it's what I expected after seeing them in person .

Just my 2 cents... I don't know exactly what your situation is, so if maybe you do have extra money, or you would be able to re-gain this money relatively quick, and if this money isn't going to set you back on a bill payment, then I'd say go for it!!
But.. If money is tight, and there's other things your fluff currently needs that are of higher priority, then I would give my above advice and maybe wait a few days or a week or two. 

We all need to treat ourselves and our fluffs to fancy expensive things once in a while, as long as it's not interfering with other priorities at the moment, it's a good feeling getting something you really fall in love with seeing:wub:, but remember it's not going anywhere


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylvia, have you seen the step in harnesses from Tickled Pink Boutique? There are some really cute, reasonably priced ones on there.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sylvia, have you seen the step in harnesses from Tickled Pink Boutique? There are some really cute, reasonably priced ones on there.



Good idea Nida, i had forgotten about Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique She is taking the month of November off but i bet she could make you something very similar to what you want. Everything i have ever gotten from her is wonderful and very well made.

Here's a pic of a silk harness she made with a bow and some bling.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a number of Susan Lanci harnesses for Franks and Truffy. They are my faves! Remember, in life you are more likely to regret the things you didn't do than the things you did!! Go for it!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - you need sensible advice and you came to SM??:blink::smstarz::faint: You might just be "barking" up the wrong tree. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Honestly, I'm a saver not a spender so I don't buy Tyler that much and he's so spoiled by everyone else on SM.:wub: So I take that extra money and spread it around the rescues. I think that looks best on Tyler, but that's just me.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

My father talk me this - "Better to do without, until you can afford the best!"
So, if you can afford it - purchase it and let your lovely lady wear the best!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My girls each have a "Sunday best" harness, collar and leash that is Susan Lanci. We splurged and are glad we did. 

If it's not going to prevent you from taking care of an "essential" and it will put a smile on your face, go for it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - you need sensible advice and you came to SM??:blink::smstarz::faint: You might just be "barking" up the wrong tree. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Honestly, I'm a saver not a spender so I don't buy Tyler that much and he's so spoiled by everyone else on SM.:wub: So I take that extra money and spread it around the rescues. I think that looks best on Tyler, but that's just me.


:goodpost::amen::good post - perfect


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Good idea Nida, i had forgotten about Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique She is taking the month of November off but i bet she could make you something very similar to what you want. Everything i have ever gotten from her is wonderful and very well made.
> 
> Here's a pic of a silk harness she made with a bow and some bling.


I like!!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylvia - how about the $27 combo and then you glitz it up yourself? Don't you make bows anyway? You could bedazzel a harness and leash, then it would be a one of a kind couture fashion statement for Mimi!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Good idea Nida, i had forgotten about Angelyn at Tickled Pink Boutique She is taking the month of November off but i bet she could make you something very similar to what you want. Everything i have ever gotten from her is wonderful and very well made.
> 
> Here's a pic of a silk harness she made with a bow and some bling.


That is so pretty, Debbie!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in to see what you decided to do.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - you need sensible advice and you came to SM??:blink::smstarz::faint: You might just be "barking" up the wrong tree. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Honestly, I'm a saver not a spender so I don't buy Tyler that much and he's so spoiled by everyone else on SM.:wub: So I take that extra money and spread it around the rescues. I think that looks best on Tyler, but that's just me.


I love this post, Sue :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh and if I read your post correctly, today is Mimi's Birthday. Happy Birthday sweetheart!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday MiMi!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, gorgeous MiMi!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Happy Birthday MiMi!!!


Oh how pretty. MiMi's favorite color.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tank woo Aunties Debbie, Bridget, and Marisa. Mawmeme finawee posted a birtday tread for meme. 

Can woos come ober an hold meme on your waps? Meme needs wots ob kissies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I spend a lot of money. I also just bought my second Coach Purse and it really does make me happy. I would not spend that kind of money on a harness. Maybe you could look around and find something just as pretty and less costly. Tough decision! :smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is going to have a fabulously beautiful harness and leash, and Mommy is not going to hurt paying for it.

There will be pictures. Thank you all for voicing your opinions. I was so lucky.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> MiMi is going to have a fabulously beautiful harness and leash, and Mommy is not going to hurt paying for it.
> 
> There will be pictures. Thank you all for voicing your opinions. I was so lucky.




Are you ordering the one from Doggie Couture...do tell?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Are you ordering the one from Doggie Couture...do tell?


A picture will be worth a thousand words. You will see.


----------

